# جميع فيديوهات تعليم Autodesk Inventor شرح وافى وكافى



## eng_3eed2000 (12 أبريل 2008)

قم بالضغط فوق الرابط المراد على زر الماوس الأيمن ثم save target as أو حفظ بإسم




الدرس الأول:


Starting a New Part SketchingLines



http://www.besoonline.com/newfilespath/learn/inventor/video1.swf




الدرس الثاني:


ERASING AND UNDO



http://www.besoonline.com/newfilespath/learn/inventor/video2.swf



الدرس الثالث:


Creating Rectangles & Trimming



http://www.besoonline.com/newfilespath/learn/inventor/video3.swf




الدرس الرابع:


Basic Dimensioning & Auto Dimension



http://www.besoonline.com/newfilespath/learn/inventor/video4.swf





الدرس الخامس:


Creating And Dimensioning Circles



http://www.besoonline.com/newfilespath/learn/inventor/video5.swf




الدرس السادس:


Parametric Dimension Modifications in 2D Sketches



http://www.besoonline.com/newfilespath/learn/inventor/video6.swf



الدرس السابع:


Creating Basic Protrusions



http://www.besoonline.com/newfilespath/learn/inventor/video7.swf




الدرس الثامن:


Zoom Pan and Isometric Orientation of Solid Models



http://www.besoonline.com/newfilespath/learn/inventor/video8.swf





الدرس التاسع:


Creating Secondary Protrusions on Multiple Plains



http://www.besoonline.com/newfilespath/learn/inventor/video9.swf




الدرس العاشر:


Parametric Modifications of solid models, Selection Options



http://www.besoonline.com/newfilespath/learn/inventor/video10.swf



الدرس الحادي عشر:


Deleting Solid Features Creating Basic Extruded Cuts



http://www.besoonline.com/newfilespath/learn/inventor/video11.swf




الدرس الثاني عشر:


Creating Multipe Through Cuts Linear & Circular



http://www.besoonline.com/newfilespath/learn/inventor/video12.swf





الدرس الثالث عشر:


Creating Variable Depth Cuts and Holes



http://www.besoonline.com/newfilespath/learn/inventor/video13.swf




الدرس الرابع عشر:


Creating Basic Solids Fillets and Chamfers



http://www.besoonline.com/newfilespath/learn/inventor/video14.swf



الدرس الخامس عشر:


Exploring Advanced Filletting Procedures



http://www.besoonline.com/newfilespath/learn/inventor/video15.swf




الدرس السادس عشر:


Exploring Advanced Filletting Procedures



http://www.besoonline.com/newfilespath/learn/inventor/video16.swf





الدرس السابع عشر:


Exploring SHELL Procedures



http://www.besoonline.com/newfilespath/learn/inventor/video17.swf




الدرس الثامن عشر:


Creating Solid Holes Straight Conter-bore and C-Sink



http://www.besoonline.com/newfilespath/learn/inventor/video18.swf



الدرس التاسع عشر:


Applying Visible Threads onto Cylindrical Solid Entities



http://www.besoonline.com/newfilespath/learn/inventor/video19.swf




الدرس العشرون:


Exploring Basic Revolved Features



http://www.besoonline.com/newfilespath/learn/inventor/video20.swf





الدرس الحادي والعشرين:


Creating Tangent Solids



http://www.besoonline.com/newfilespath/learn/inventor/video21.swf




الدرس الثاني والعشرين:


Creating Concentric Solid Holes and Protrusions



http://www.besoonline.com/newfilespath/learn/inventor/video22.swf



الدرس الثالث والعشرين:


Mirroring Solid Geometry. Visual Display Options



http://www.besoonline.com/newfilespath/learn/inventor/video23.swf




الدرس الرابع والعشرين:


Creating Solids Using the OFFSET Method



http://www.besoonline.com/newfilespath/learn/inventor/video24.swf





الدرس الخامس والعشرين:


2D Drawing Layouts from Existing Solids



http://www.besoonline.com/newfilespath/learn/inventor/video25.swf




الدرس السادس والعشرين:


Creating Section Views



http://www.besoonline.com/newfilespath/learn/inventor/video26.swf





الدرس السابع والعشرين:


Creating Dimensions and Notes Detailed Views



http://www.besoonline.com/newfilespath/learn/inventor/video27.swf




الدرس الثامن والعشرين:


Introduction to the Assembly Procedures



http://www.besoonline.com/newfilespath/learn/inventor/video28.swf



الدرس التاسع والعشرين:


Exploring INSERT Assembly Procedures



http://www.besoonline.com/newfilespath/learn/inventor/video29.swf




الدرس الثلاثون:


Exploring MATE Assembly Procedure. Adding Color



http://www.besoonline.com/newfilespath/learn/inventor/video30.swf



الموضوع منقول للأمانة العلمية


----------



## mai_hafez (12 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا .

وتسلم لنا على مبادرتك .

البغدادي


----------



## eng_3eed2000 (13 أبريل 2008)

*انفنتور من اقوى برامج التصميم الهندسى*

يعتبر اتودسك انفتور من اقوى واهم البرامج فى التصميم الهندسى الميكانيكى ما يتميز بة من شكل جمالى وقوة اماكنياتة . حيث تم اضافة لة العديد من الموديلات ف الاصدارات الخيرة منها frame generator والتى لا غنا عنها لمهندس steel structure بالاضافة لتحليل الاجهادى وغيرها من الوديلات الاخرى .


المفاجاءة هو ملف تورنت لاخر اصدارة من انفتنور Inventor 2008 Pro.


----------



## allfaycal (20 أبريل 2008)

شكرا و جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## adhamabd (24 أبريل 2008)

ياجامد دايما ياعلامة فى الإنفينتور والرسومات الهندسية ياريت تبعت لاخوك الصغير البرنامج بأى وسيلة لأنى مش عارف أشغلة من التنزيل أحتمال تكون ملفات ناقصة مع تحيات الكباسات


----------



## wael gamil sayed (1 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا و جزاك الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## fmharfoush (2 فبراير 2009)

the links did not work 
thank you


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (26 أغسطس 2010)

invalid links pls reupload thanks


----------



## bakker (30 سبتمبر 2010)

please if is it possible file4share thanks



file4share pls


best wishes for you


----------



## محمد112محمد (28 أكتوبر 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## mohamed saaed (29 أكتوبر 2010)

غلط انك تحط رابط وميكنش شغال وانت عارف كده
انا بتكلم عن لينكات الشرح 
ارجو الاهتمام


----------



## قلب الأحبة (4 يوليو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

للأسف الشديد جميييييييييع الروابط لا تعمل 

يـــا ريت يتم تفعيل الروابط مرة أخرى 

أو يتم إغلاق الموضوع من قبل الإدارة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*​


----------



## MAHMOOUD HASSAN (6 يونيو 2013)

مشكور تسلم


----------

